# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  फ़िल्मों के लिए लिखे गीत / इंदीवर

## INDIAN_ROSE22

जन्म: 1924
निधन: 1999
जन्म स्थान    झांसी

हों��*ों से छू लो तुम, मेरा गीत अमर कर दो
बन जाओ मीत मेरे, मेरी प्रीत अमर कर दो

न उमर की सीमा हो, न जनम का हो बंधन
जब प्यार करे कोई, तो देखे केवल मन
नई रीत चलाकर तुम, ये रीत अमर कर दो
हों��*ों से छूलो तुम ...

जग ने छीना मुझसे, मुझे जो ��*ी लगा प्यारा
सब जीता किये मुझसे, मैं हर दम ही हारा
तुम हार के दिल अपना, मेरी जीत अमर कर दो
हों��*ों से छूलो तुम ...

आकाश का सूनापन, मेरे तनहा मन में
पायल छनकाती तुम, आ जाओ जीवन में
साँसें देकर अपनी, संगीत अमर कर दो
हों��*ों से छूलो तुम ...


hoton se chulo tum Indeevar duara likha hua ek behtreen geet hai 

Movie's song Written by indeevar

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चंदन सा बदन चंचल चितवन
धीरे से तेरा ये मुस्काना
मुझे दोष न देना जग वालों - (२)
हो जाऊँ अगर मैं दीवाना
चंदन सा ...

ये काम कमान भँवे तेरी
पलकों के किनारे कजरारे
माथे पर सिंदूरी सूरज
होंठों पे दहकते अंगारे
साया भी जो तेरा पड़ जाए - (२)
आबाद हो दिल का वीराना
चंदन सा ...

तन भी सुंदर मन भी सुंदर
तू सुंदरता की मूरत है
किसी और को शायद कम होगी
मुझे तेरी बहुत ज़रूरत है
पहले भी बहुत मैं तरसा हूँ - (२)
तू और न मुझको तरसाना
चंदन सा ...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वक़्त करता जो वफ़ा आप हमारे होते
हम भी ग़ैरों की तरह आप को प्यारे होते
वक़्त करता जो वफ़ा ...

अपनी तक़दीर में पहले ही कूछ तो ग़म हैं
और कुछ आप की फ़ितरत में वफ़ा भी कम है
वरन जीती हुई बाज़ी तो ना हारे होते
वक़्त करता जो वफ़ा ...

हम भी प्यासे हैं ये साक़ी को बता भी न सके
सामने जाम था और जाम उठा भी न सके
काश ग़ैरते-महफ़िल के न मारे होते
वक़्त करता जो वफ़ा ...

दम घुटा जाता है सीने में फिर भी ज़िंदा हैं
तुम से क्या हम तो ज़िंदगी से भी शर्मिन्दा हैं
मर ही जाते जो न यादों के सहारे होते
वक़्त करता जो वफ़ा ...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

फूल तुम्हें भेजा है ख़त में, फूल नहीं मेरा दिल है
प्रीयतम मेरे तुम भी लिखना, क्या ये तुम्हारे क़ाबिल है
प्यार छिपा है ख़त में इतना, जितने सागर में मोती
चूम ही लेता हाथ तुम्हारा, पास जो मेरे तुम होती
फूल तुम्हें भेजा है ख़त में ...

नींद तुम्हें तो आती होगी, क्या देखा तुमने सपना
आँख खुली तो तन्हाई थी, सपना हो न सका अपना
तन्हाई हम दूर करेंगे, ले आओ तुम शहनाई
प्रीत लगा के भूल न जाना, प्रीत तुम्हीं ने सिखलाई
फूल तुम्हें भेजा है ख़त में ...

ख़त से जी भरता ही नहीं, अब नैन मिले तो चैन मिले
चाँद हमारी अंगना उतरे, कोई तो ऐसी रैन मिले
मिलना हो तो कैसे मिलें हम, मिलने की सूरत लिख दो
नैन बिछाये बैठे हैं हम, कब आओगे ख़त लिख दो
फूल तुम्हें भेजा है ख़त में ...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मुझे नहीं पूछनी तुमसे बीती बातें
कैसे भी गुज़ारी हों तुमने अपनी रातें
जैसी भी हो बस आज से तुम मेरी हो
मेरी ही बनके रहना, मुझे तुमसे है इतना कहना
मुझे नहीं पूछनी ...

बीते हुए कल पे तुम्हारे अधिकार नहीं है मेरा
उस द्वार पे मैं क्यों जाऊँ जो द्वार नहीं है मेरा
बीता हुआ कल तो बीत चुका, कल का दुख आज ना सहना
मुझे नहीं पूछनी ...

मैं राम नहीं हूँ फिर क्यूं उम्मीद करूँ सीता की
कोई इन्सानों में ढूँढे क्यों पावनता गंगा की
दुनिया में फ़रिश्ता कोई नहीं, इन्सान ही बनके रहना
मुझे नहीं पूछनी ...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

प्रभु जी मेरे अवगुन चित ना धरो
समदरसी है नाम तुम्हारो, नाम की लाज करो
प्रभु जी मेरे अवगुन चित ना धरो..

एक नदी एक नाला कहाय, मैल हो नीर भरो
गंगा में मिल कर दोनों, गंगा नाम परो
प्रभु जी मेरे अवगुन चित ना धरो..

काँटे और कलियाँ दोनों से, मधुबन रहे भरो
माली एक समान ही सीँचे, कर दे सबको हरो
प्रभु जी मेरे अवगुन चित ना धरो..

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कोई जब तुम्हारा हृदय तोड़ दे, तड़पता हुआ जब कोई छोड़ दे
तब तुम मेरे पास आना प्रिये, मेरा दर खुला है खुला ही रहेगा
तुम्हारे लिये, कोई जब ...

अभी तुमको मेरी ज़रूरत नहीं, बहुत चाहने वाले मिल जाएंगे
अभी रूप का एक सागर हो तुम, कंवल जितने चाहोगी खिल जाएंगे
दर्पण तुम्हें जब डराने लगे, जवानी भी दामन छुड़ाने लगे
तब तुम मेरे पास आना प्रिये, मेरा सर झुका है झुका ही रहेगा 
तुम्हारे लिये, कोई जब ...

कोई शर्त होती नहीं प्यार में, मगर प्यार शर्तों पे तुमने किया
नज़र में सितारे जो चमके ज़रा, बुझाने लगीं आरती का दिया
जब अपनी नज़र में ही गिरने लगो, अंधेरों में अपने ही घिरने लगो
तब तुम मेरे पास आना प्रिये, ये दीपक जला है जला ही रहेगा
तुम्हारे लिये, कोई जब ...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जब ज़ीरो दिया मेरे भारत ने
भारत ने मेरे भारत ने 
दुनिया को तब गिनती आई
तारों की भाषा भारत ने 
दुनिया को पहले सिखलाई

देता ना दशमलव भारत तो 
यूँ चाँद पे जाना मुश्किल था
धरती और चाँद की दूरी का
अंदाज़ लगाना मुश्किल था

सभ्यता जहाँ पहले आई
पहले जनमी है जहाँ पे कला 
अपना भारत वो भारत है 
जिसके पीछे संसार चला
संसार चला और आगे बढ़ा
ज्यूँ आगे बढ़ा, बढ़ता ही गया 
भगवान करे ये और बढ़े 
बढ़ता ही रहे और फूले-फले 

है प्रीत जहाँ की रीत सदा 
मैं गीत वहाँ के गाता हूँ
भारत का रहने वाला हूँ 
भारत की बात सुनाता हूँ 

काले-गोरे का भेद नहीं 
हर दिल से हमारा नाता है 
कुछ और न आता हो हमको 
हमें प्यार निभाना आता है 
जिसे मान चुकी सारी दुनिया
मैं बात वही दोहराता हूँ 
भारत का रहने वाला हूँ 
भारत की बात सुनाता हूँ 

जीते हो किसीने देश तो क्या
हमने तो दिलों को जीता है 
जहाँ राम अभी तक है नर में 
नारी में अभी तक सीता है 
इतने पावन हैं लोग जहाँ 
मैं नित-नित शीश झुकाता हूँ 
भारत का रहने वाला हूँ 
भारत की बात सुनाता हूँ 

इतनी ममता नदियों को भी 
जहाँ माता कहके बुलाते है 
इतना आदर इन्सान तो क्या
पत्थर भी पूजे जातें है 
उस धरती पे मैंने जन्म लिया 
ये सोच के मैं इतराता हूँ 
भारत का रहने वाला हूँ 
भारत की बात सुनाता हूँ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जो तुमको हो पसंद, वही बात करेंगे
तुम दिन को अगर रात कहो, रात कगेंगे
जो तुमको ...

चाहेंगे, निभाएंगे, सराहेंगे आप ही को
आँखों में दम है जब तक, देखेंगे आप ही को
अपनी ज़ुबान से आपके जज़्बात कहेंगे
तुम दिन को अगर रात कहो, रात कहेंगे
जो तुमको हो पसंद ...

देते न आप साथ तो मर जाते हम कभी के
पूरे हुए हैं आप से, अरमान ज़िंदगी के
हम ज़िंदगी को आपकी सौगात कहेंगे
तुम दिन को अगर रात कहो, रात कहेंगे
जो तुमको हो पसंद ...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हम छोड़ चले हैं महफ़िल को
याद आए कभी तो मत रोना
इस दिल को तसल्ली दे देना
घबराए कभी तो मत रोना
हम छोड़ चले हैं महफ़िल को ...

एक ख़्वाब सा देखा था हमने
जब आँख खुली वो टूट गया
ये प्यार अगर सपना बनकर
तड़पाये कभी तो मत रोना
हम छोड़ चले हैं महफ़िल को ...

तुम मेरे ख़यालों में खोकर
बरबाद न करना जीवन को
जब कोई सहेली बात तुम्हें
समझाये कभी तो मत रोना
हम छोड़ चले हैं महफ़िल को ...

जीवन के सफ़र में तनहाई
मुझको तो न ज़िन्दा छोड़ेगी
मरने की खबर ऐ जान-ए-जिगर
मिल जाए कभी तो मत रोना
हम छोड़ चले हैं महफ़िल को ...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दुश्मन न करे दोस्त ने वो काम किया है
उम्र भर का ग़म हमें ईनाम दिया है

तूफ़ां में हमको छोड़ के साहिल पे आ गये
नाख़ुदा का हमने जिन्हें नाम दिया है
उम्र भर का ग़म ...

पहले तो होश छीन लिये ज़ुल्म-ओ-सितम से
दीवानगी का फिर हमें इल्ज़ाम दिया है
उम्र भर का ग़म ...

अपने ही गिराते हैं नशेमन पे बिजलियाँ
ग़ैरों ने आ के फिर भी उसे थाम लिया है
उम्र भर का ग़म ...

बन के रक़ीब बैठे हैं वो जो हबीब थे
यारों ने ख़ूब फ़र्ज़ को अंजाम दिया है
उम्र भर का ग़म ...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

छोड़ दे सारी दुनिया किसी के लिए
ये मुनासिब नहीं आदमी के लिए
प्यार से भी ज़रूरी कई काम हैं
प्यार सब कुछ नहीं ज़िंदगी के लिए

तन से तन का मिलन हो न पाया तो क्या
मन से मन का मिलन कोई कम तो नहीं
खुशबू आती रहे दूर से ही सही
सामने हो चमन कोई कम तो नहीं
चाँद मिलता नहीं सबको सँसार में
है दिया ही बहुत रोशनी के लिए

कितनी हसरत से तकती हैं कलियाँ तुम्हें
क्यूँ बहारों को फिर से बुलाते नहीं
एक दुनिया उजड़ ही गई है तो क्या
दूसरा तुम जहां क्यूँ बसाते नहीं
दिल ना चाहे भी तो साथ संसार के
चलना पड़ता है सब की खुशी के लिए

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दर्पण को देखा तूने 
जब जब किया श्रृंगार
फूलों को देखा तूने 
जब जब आई बहार
एक बदनसीब हूँ मैं 
मुझे नहीं देखा एक बार

सूरज की पहली किरनों को
देखा तूने अलसाते हुए
रातों में तारों को देखा
सपनों में खो जाते हुए
यूँ किसी न किसी बहाने
तूने देखा सब संसार

काजल की क़िस्मत क्या कहिये
नैनों में तूने बसाया है
आँचल की क़िस्मत क्या कहिये
तूने अंग लगाया है
हसरत ही रही मेरे दिल में
बनूँ तेरे गले का हार

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

देख सकते नहीं तुमको जी भर के हम
दिल में किसके ग़ुमां क्या गुज़र जाएगा
तुमको अपना कहें तो कहें किस तरह 
सारी महफ़िल का चेहरा उतर जाएगा
देख सकते नहीं ...

तुम भी बेताब हो हम भी बेचैन हैं
दिल में मिलने की हसरत मचलने लगी
सब्र का अब तो दामन सुलगने लगा
प्यार की आग सीने में जलने लगी
तुमको मिलने न पाए अगर आज हम
लगता है दिल ही ठहर जाएगा
देख सकते नहीं ...

हो किसी देश में या किसी भेष में
शक्लें अपनों की पहचान लेता है दिल
तुम कहो न कहो हम कहें ना कहें
बात दिल की तो खुद जान लेता है दिल
सामने बस युँही मुस्कराते रहो
ज़िन्दगी का मुक़द्दर सँवर जाएगा
देख सकते नहीं ...

जानकर की गई हो या अनजाने में
दुनियावाले खता माफ करते नहीं
दुनियावालों का ये ज़ुलम तो देखिए
देके भी जो सज़ा माफ करते नहीं
जिँदगी बन गई कैद इंसान की
कोई इलज़ाम लेकर किधर जाएगा
देख सकते नहीं ...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

देर लगी आने में तुमको 
शुक्र है फिर भी आए तो
आस ने दिल का साथ न छोड़ा 
वैसे हम घबराए तो

तुम जो न आते हम तो मर जाते
क्या हम अकेले ज़िंदा रहते
तुमसे कहें क्या जो बीती दिल पे 
दर्द-ए-जुदाई सहते सहते
आज हमारे प्यासे दिल पे 
बनके बादल तुम छाए तो
देर लगी आने में तुमको ...

बेताब दिल था बेचैन आँखें 
खुद से खफ़ा हम रहने लगे थे
हालत हमारी वो हो गई थी 
पागल हमें लोग कहने लगे थे
अब इक पल भी बिछड़ें न हम तुम 
वक़्त अगर रुक जाए तो
देर लगी आने में तुमको ...

----------

